
Donald Trump Jr. Claims Instagram Is Censoring Conservative Posts - malvosenior
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2019/02/22/if_big_tech_can_censor_me_think_what_it_can_do_to_you_139555.html
======
Gibbon1
You say conservative, I say violates terms and conditions.

~~~
malvosenior
Can you point to what he said that violates the terms and conditions? There
are much more openly hostile comments that are allowed to stay on these
platforms. Trump's comments look like standard political commentary.

